# Corsair H110 und NZXT phantom 410 passt?



## jannick1986 (4. März 2013)

Guten Abend,

habe das von mir oben genante NZXT Phantom 410, möchte mir jetzt die Corsair h 110 dazu Kaufen. Nur finde ich keine Info auf der Hersteller Seite, ob der 280mm Radiator oben am Deckel passt?

Da steht nur was von 240mm, aber oben habe ich 2x 140mm Lüfter verbaut? Das macht für mich 280mm.

Dan wäre noch die frage, ob ich die kalte Luft rein blassen soll oder durch die Lamellen raus.

Es passt nix mehr unter dem deckel.


----------



## Icedaft (4. März 2013)

Kauf Dir die aktuelle PCGH. Wenn Du dann immer noch eine Kompakt- Wakü haben willst ... Ansonsten, die Lüfter bitte ausblasend montieren.


----------



## naruto8073 (4. März 2013)

Hallo. 
Der Corsair H110 passt wunderbar rein in dieses Gehäuse. Wie Icedaft sagt die Luft muss raus aus dem Gehäuse aber auch genug rein ins Gehäuse. 
Und du solltest gleich neue Lüfter für den Corsair H110 mitbestellen weil die mitgelieferten meist zu laut sind. Ein Tipp hänge 4 Lüfter an den Radi und an die Lüfter -steuerung damit. 
Damit hättest du eine gute leise Kühlung mit Luft nach oben. (p.s hab selber eine von Antec KÜHLER H2O 920 gehabt und wahr sehr zufrieden damit)
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## jannick1986 (4. März 2013)

Danke für eure schnelle Antwort, Corsair H 110 gerade bestellt.....


----------

